# Звон в ушах, шейный остеохондроз, закладывает и раскладывает нос



## Alex_Khodak (9 Мар 2017)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые врачи, нуждаюсь в вашей помощи. Первый раз почувствовала себя плохо в январе 2016 года. Все началось с ощущения опьянения или тумана в голове, которые появлялись один раз в день и сами через несколько часов проходили. Примерно через неделю заболела ОРВИ и ближе к выздоровлению началась тахикардия, сильная слабость, шум в ушах, туман в голове, появлялись редкие головокружения, резко закладывало и раскладывало нос, один раз поднялось давление 140/90. Обращалась к кардиологу-терапевту, было назначено обследование: общие анализы крови, ЭКГ, УЗИ сердца, обследование щитовидки. Проблемы с сердцем и с щитовидкой исключили. Анализы крови укаказывали на густую кровь. Врач назначила лечение (сейчас все препараты не вспомню): луцетам, аспаркам, вит. С. Это состояние продолжалось дней 10 особо лучше не становилось, до больницы идти 10 мин, а меня возили на машине, правда тахикардия уменьшилась, анализы крови стали в норме. На очередном приёме врач мне дала выпить карвалол и через несколько минут ощущения туманности, слабости прошло. Я чувствовала себя абсолютно здоровой и дошла самостоятельно домой и больше меня ничего не беспокоило. Летом раза два были головокружения, после которых чувствовала себя в тумане, но минут через 40 это само проходило. Так же меня  иногда беспокоит шея уже больше года, левая сторона, какой-то боли особо не чувствую, но часто хочется массажировать, растирать эту сторону, мышца иногда тянет, кажется что напряжена. Прошлой осенью я проспала одну ночь в неудобном положении на животе, сильно отлежала ухо левое и утром с трудом повернула голову так как кололо мышцу шеи слева и отдавало возле левой лопатки. Голова была снова как в тумане, как будто я окончательно не проснулась, всё прошло через час. Сейчас при повороте головы влево иногда чувствую небольшое покалывание в лопатке, ещё если посижу в неудобном положении с повернутой головой может иногда появляться боль в шее у основания головы, которая может перейти в головную боль. После таблетки цитрамона все проходит. В середине января этого года у меня появился звон в ушах, который длился дня три периодически пропадая, к вечеру немного тяжело было сконцентрировать внимание. На четвертый день почувствовала себя плохо, ощущения были как год назад-слабость, мутная голова, ощущения мурашек по голове периодически, тахикардия. Тогда я заметила, что как только ложусь на живот лицом вниз, то становилось легче и появлялась ясность в голове. В тот же день обратилась к невропатологу. На осмотре давление было 150/90, было назначено лечение, уздг шеи, общий анализ крови. Анализ снова показал густую кровь как в прошлый раз. Уздг сосудов шеи           Давление периодически поднималось 140-145/90 и быстро само приходило в норму. Моё обычное АД 120/80 115/75. Ещё появлялось в течении дня чувство давления в голове, закладывало уши, особенно при резком наклоне, АД при этом было в норме, эти симптомы пропадали после Карвалола. Также иногда резко раскладывало нос, как если закапать сосудосуживающие. Лечение назначенное неврологом: пирацетам 10 в/в 5дней, мексидол в/м 5дней, лизин 5мл капельница 5дней, глицин 2т. 3р.д. потом по 1т. После лечения на некоторое время мне стало лучше,шум в ушах пропал, давление перестало подниматься. Но потом всё снова вернулось, но уже не так ярко выражено, и давление было в норме.Ещё обратилась к терапевту-кардиологу у которой лечилась ранее, с жалобами на тахикардию, мне назначили небиволол 1.25мг 1р.д, кардонат 1т. 3р.д 14дн, атф, после него предуктал мр 1т. 2р.д месяц. .  Я прошла обследование уздг головы   21 февраля делала МРТ шейного отдела   снимки внизу. Обратилась к невропатологу при мед. центре где делала МРТ.  Вот заключение врача . Принимаю сейчас всё кроме оксибрала (из-за перебоев в сердечном ритме) и сирдалуда (боюсь принимать). Практически сразу с начала лечения стала чувствовать себя хорошо. Вернулись только перебои в сердечном ритме. Кардиолог назначила холтер мониторирование, результаты должны быть на днях. Делала узи почек, анализы на гормоны щитовидки- всё в норме. Начала делать упражнения которые показала невролог( легкие наклоны головы вперёд назад влево вправо), ещё нашла в интернете упражнения на сопротивление при нестабильности шоп. Появилось чувство сдавливания в шее по всей левой стороне, я думаю это из-за упражнений.  5 февраля гуляла с ребенком, почувствовала опять туман в голове, немного понизилось внимание. Иногда в таких случаях пью корвалол и становится легче. Опять появился шум в ушах. Сегодня ночью проснулась снова чувствовала как нос резко раскладывало несколько раз подряд при этом ощутила слабость, расслабление по телу,шум в ушах а потом начала немного замерзать. Полежала на животе лицом вниз, стало легче и я заснула. Сегодня утром появилось чувство сдавливания в шее слева как я писала выше, голова слегка начала болеть левая часть, если резко встаю пульсацию в висках чувствую. Из-за этих проблем со здоровьем стала очень сильно переживать, ужасно волноваться при любом приступе, хотя раньше всегда была спокойным человеком.
  Мои вопросы: 
 Скажите все эти проблемы и симптомы могут быть из-за моих нарушений в шейном отделе?
 Мрт показало нестабильность под вопросом, невролог сказала, что она есть, нужно ли мне делать рентген с функциональными пробами?
 Из-за чего могут у меня появляться такие симптомы как раскладывания носа? Мне врач объяснила, что это сосуды так реагируют.
 Можно ли восстановить шейный отдел, что для этого нужно в моём случае? Чем нужно в первую очередь заняться- нестабильностью или уплощенным лордозом? 
 Снимки МРТ  :
          
Спасибо за ваше внимание


----------



## AIR (9 Мар 2017)

Вечер добрый.


Alex_Khodak написал(а):


> Скажите все эти проблемы и симптомы могут быть из-за моих нарушений в шейном отделе?


Нарушение в шее, особенно на кранио-вертебральном переходе весьма могут этому способствовать. . Об этом говорит и экстравазальная компрессия на ПА..


Alex_Khodak написал(а):


> Мрт показало нестабильность под вопросом, невролог сказала, что она есть, нужно ли мне делать рентген с функциональными пробами?


Не показало. ... желательно рентген с функциональными пробами. .


Alex_Khodak написал(а):


> Из-за чего могут у меня появляться такие симптомы как раскладывания носа? Мне врач объяснила, что это сосуды так реагируют.


Да, рефлекторная реакция. .


Alex_Khodak написал(а):


> Можно ли восстановить шейный отдел, что для этого нужно в моём случае? Чем нужно в первую очередь заняться- нестабильностью или уплощенным лордозом?


Кранио-вертебральным переходом..


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Мар 2017)

Лечили много , но бестолково. 
Протрузий в шейном отделе позвоночника нет, т.к. выпячивание МПД до 2мм является нормой.
Выполните рекомендации доктора Рудковского А. И. и с резулльатами всех обследований обращайтесь за помощью к врачу-мануальному терапевту (вертеброневрологу), владеющему мышечными техниками, который устаноит диагноз и проведёт нужное лечение, в т.ч. и медикаментозное.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Мар 2017)

У Лора-то, были?
Вазомоторный ринит, так же может быть причиной.


----------



## Alex_Khodak (10 Мар 2017)

@AIR, спасибо за ответ. Рентген с пробами постараюсь сделать в ближайшее время. А из-за чего у меня может происходить компрессия ПА? Вы увидели у меня нарушения в краниовертебральном переходе или мне необходимо сделать обследования дополнительные?


----------



## Alex_Khodak (10 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> У Лора-то, были?
> Вазомоторный ринит, так же может быть причиной.


Нет, не была. По возможности схожу, но думаю это всё же сосудистая реакция.


----------



## Alex_Khodak (10 Мар 2017)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Лечили много , но бестолково.
> Протрузий в шейном отделе позвоночника нет, т.к. выпячивание МПД до 2мм является нормой.
> Выполните рекомендации доктора Рудковского А. И. и с резулльатами всех обследований обращайтесь за помощью к врачу-мануальному терапевту (вертеброневрологу), владеющему мышечными техниками, который устаноит диагноз и проведёт нужное лечение, в т.ч. и медикаментозное.


 Спасибо, буду разбираться дальше.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Мар 2017)

Alex_Khodak написал(а):


> Нет, не была. По возможности схожу, но думаю это всё же сосудистая реакция.


Сосудистая, но местная, от ринита, гайморита.


----------



## AIR (10 Мар 2017)

Alex_Khodak написал(а):


> А из-за чего у меня может происходить компрессия ПА?


Так написано же - Вертеброгенная. ...  Позвонки смещаются относительно соседних и сдавливают артерию...


Alex_Khodak написал(а):


> Вы увидели у меня нарушения в краниовертебральном переходе или мне необходимо сделать обследования дополнительные?


Симптоматика соответствует своей частью.. Функциональных снимков пока достаточно. .


----------



## Alex_Khodak (10 Мар 2017)

@AIR,


AIR написал(а):


> Так написано же - Вертеброгенная. ...  Позвонки смещаются относительно соседних и сдавливают артерию...
> 
> Симптоматика соответствует своей частью.. Функциональных снимков пока достаточно. .


А какие нарушения, вы предполагаете, там могут быть?


----------



## AIR (10 Мар 2017)

Alex_Khodak написал(а):


> А какие нарушения, вы предполагаете, там могут быть?


Так может и не делать снимки, если  и так расскажу?


----------



## Alex_Khodak (11 Мар 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> Так может и не делать снимки, если  и так расскажу?


О, было бы отлично, а то зачем нужны все эти рентгены.Шучу  Сделаю.


----------



## Alex_Khodak (13 Мар 2017)

Alex_Khodak написал(а):


> О, было бы отлично, а то зачем нужны все эти рентгены.Шучу  Сделаю.


Мои фото


----------



## AIR (13 Мар 2017)

Alex_Khodak написал(а):


> Мои фото


На прямом снимке голова наклонена и повернута... Значит (это и видно) имеется латерофлексия и ротация С0-С1 и латерофлексия С1-С2... На боковом снимке при наклоне срезан самый важный участок С0-С1-С2... смысл исследования теряется.... Но все равно скажу, что должно иметься ограничение подвижности С0-С1...
Вобщем, мышечно-тонические нарушения на уровне С0-С1-С2 вполне могут давать такую симптоматику.. Также скажу, что и в общем на  шейном отделе имеется мышечно-тоническая асимметрия. .


----------



## Alex_Khodak (13 Мар 2017)

Это и является корнем моей проблемы и плохого самочувствия? Ещё можете ответить -есть нестабильность или нет, а то мой невролог утверждала, что есть и даже сказала что рентген незачем делать. И насчет компрессии ПА, как всё восстановить?

 Можете пояснить поконкретней что такое латерофлексия?


----------



## AIR (13 Мар 2017)

Alex_Khodak написал(а):


> Это и является корнем моей проблемы и плохого самочувствия?


По крайней мере в значительной части..


Alex_Khodak написал(а):


> Ещё можете ответить -есть нестабильность или нет, а то мой невролог утверждала, что есть и даже сказала что рентген незачем делать


При сгибании-разгибании смещение 2,3 го позвонков имеется... но, для того, чтобы утверждать, что имеется нестабильность,  высчитывается индекс нестабильности - смещение позвонков в миллиметрах. .. нестабильность,  если смещение больше 2х миллиметров. .. я посчитать не могу - у меня небольшой планшет..


Alex_Khodak написал(а):


> И насчет компрессии ПА, как всё восстановить?


Это к мануальному терапевту, знающему как диагностировать и лечить мышечно-тонические нарушения на шейном отделе. .



Alex_Khodak написал(а):


> Можете пояснить поконкретней что такое латерофлексия?


Самое примитивное - боковой наклон..


----------



## Alex_Khodak (13 Мар 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> Самое примитивное - боковой наклон..


Спасибо В общем мне сейчас дорога к мануальному терапевту. А есть ли какие-то противопоказанные для меня приёмы при его работе? И ещё, я нашла у вас упражнения ци-гун для шеи, можно и нужно ли мне сейчас их делать?


----------



## AIR (13 Мар 2017)

Alex_Khodak написал(а):


> В общем мне сейчас дорога к мануальному терапевту.


Не к любому, а умеющему работать с шеей и не  стандартно, а мягкотканевыми методами..


Alex_Khodak написал(а):


> А есть ли какие-то противопоказанные для меня приёмы при его работе?


Ничего не крутить и не вправлять..


Alex_Khodak написал(а):


> И ещё, я нашла у вас упражнения ци-гун для шеи, можно и нужно ли мне сейчас их делать?


Плавно, неспеша, понемногу..


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (14 Мар 2017)

Alex_Khodak написал(а):


> Спасибо В общем мне сейчас дорога к мануальному терапевту. А есть ли какие-то противопоказанные для меня приёмы при его работе? И ещё, я нашла у вас упражнения ци-гун для шеи, можно и нужно ли мне сейчас их делать?


Запишитесь на приём к доктору Рудковскому А.И. Это принесёт вам гораздо больше пользы, чем виртуальное общение.


----------



## Alex_Khodak (15 Мар 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо за совет. А вы не могли бы посмотреть мой рентген и определить точно есть ли нестабильность?


----------



## Alex_Khodak (16 Мар 2017)

@AIR,
Ещё, вот, немного хуже чувствую себя со вчерашнего дня. Начало опять давить в шее со стороны уха и эта же сторона головы буд-то плохой отток крови. Квечеру чувствовались мурашки в разных частях головы , кажется в зависимости от её положения. Опять нос раскладывало, он чистый 
и дышит, но становится еще свободнее дышать на несколько  секунд. Один раз закрыла глаза и немного голова закружилась. Сегодня с утра было нормально. Позже появились ощущения как буд-то вниз меня давит, по всей голове то ли мурашки то ли как холод. При этом если чуть пошевелюсь на секунду легче станет в голове.  Хожу по квартире и по-моему шатает немного. Выпила Корвалол. Сейчас пока писала появилось опять чувство сдавливания в шее слева и немного ухо заложило с этой стороны.



Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Запишитесь на приём к доктору Рудковскому А.И. Это принесёт вам гораздо больше пользы, чем виртуальное общение.


А к вам на прием можно записаться?Я из Макеевки.


----------

